# Wegweisendes Urteil zu Inkassoanwälten



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2011)

bitte ggf. entsprechend verschieben
via Antispam e.V.

https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/ind...ngweisendes-Urteil-gegen-Inkassoanwaelte.html



> Wenn Anwälte von Mandanten beauftragt werden, eine offene Forderung einzutreiben, so ist dies erst einmal als berufstypische anwaltliche Tätigkeit zu sehen. Eine anwaltliche Tätigkeit ist eine freiberufliche und somit nicht gewerbesteuerpflichtig. Das Finanzgericht stellte nun aber fest, dass ein Inkassomandat nur dann als typische anwaltliche Tätigkeit einzustufen sei, wenn dabei eine Prüfung _jeder_ mandatierten Forderung auf Rechtmäßigkeit erfolge.
> 
> Dies sei nun bei Volumeninkasso nicht der Fall.





> Dieses Urteil dürfte die bekannten AnwältInnen, die sich für das Inkasso von Abzockforderungen hergeben, am schwersten treffen. In den hier im Forum diskutierten Fällen treten immer wieder die gleichen Namen in Erscheinung, nicht mehr als eine handvoll Kanzleien. Diese betreiben Volumeninkasso allerdings im sehr großen Stil, im Bereich einiger zehntausend Fälle im Monat. Von den dabei erzielten stattlichen Gewinnen, schätzungsweise ein einstelliger Millionenbetrag pro Kanzlei, werden Gewerbesteuern – abhängig von der Gemeinde, in der die Kanzlei tätig ist, größenordnungsmäßig etwa 5% – fällig, und diese kann von den Finanzämtern auch rückwirkend eingefordert werden, solange die Fälle noch nicht verjährt sind. Die Anwalts-Handlanger der Abzockbranche dürfen sich demnach auf eine saftige Steuernachzahlung vorbereiten. Die Öffentlichkeit täte gut daran, möglichst viele Fälle bei den Finanzämtern zu melden, damit diese auch tätig werden.


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2011)

Ging schon vor ein paar Tagen durch die Ticker. Andererseits hats auch nochmal bestätigt, dass die Anwälte die Forderungen nicht prüfen brauchen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2011)

Ja, schon ein paar Tage alt. Aber die Nachbarn bei Antispam haben es kommentiert, daher der Link. Da ich von Jura so viel Ahnung habe wie Matthias Kurth vom Verbraucherschutz, kann ich das Urteil nicht einordnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2011)

Im Stern:
http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news...n-10-tipps-gegen-inkasso-abzocke-1743753.html


> Abofallen, Telefonbetrug, Gewinnbriefe: Wer einmal Abzockern auf den Leim gegangen ist, muss sich oft noch Jahre mit unberechtigten Inkasso-Schreiben herumärgern. _stern.de_ sagt, wie Sie sich wehren können.


Die Argumente der Netzindianer werden mainstream... Ob der nette Burgherr MB nun noch blasser wird?


----------

